# Cadlight 15 gallon starfire tank



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

This tank was started in March of 2013.
15 Gallon Starfire Zen series CAD Lights tank - 20"(L) x 13"(W) x 13.5"(H) 
1 -9L bag of Amazoniza new .
Lace rock
GroBeam 1500 Ultima LED Light Tile (Natural Daylight
Eheim eco comfort 2236
Hydor ETH200 inline heater
Coralife 9 watt UV sterilizer
Auto top off
Pressurized CO2
Reefkeeper lite controller
Eheim 350 skimmer
Fertilization via the PPS dosing system.
Flora:
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' ,Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' & Lindernia Rotundifolia.
Fauna: Crystal Red Shrimp,Chilli Rasbora, amano shrimp.

This is the tank at present.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

The question was asked about the size of the tank in another thread - 15 gallons (20"(L) x 13"(W) x 13.5"(H) )
Rekon also asked it shrimp gets caught in the Eheim skimmer - the answer is no, because there is a fine nylon type mesh affixed to the inlet and i run it 24/7
Regards


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

A few more pictures of the hardware
































Early days of the tank


----------

